# Runt of the litter



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Is it a good idea to give the runt of the litter a little extra tlc? She is probably going to be the girl I am keeping. She is a bit smaller than all the others and is frequently the one being squished underneath the pig pile of ratlets. She is seemingly healthy and active, just small and tends to get trampled on.

Anything else I can do with her besides spend extra time with her?


----------



## chiklet1503 (Jun 12, 2009)

Picture taken tonight (8.19) of the runt of the litter with one of her big brothers.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

She looks good...most runts catch up, or they stay smaller but they are just fine


----------



## maddy (Jul 27, 2009)

the runt of the litter that i had (a fair fue years ago now) was slightly smaller than her cage mates but was really really active
bouncing of the bars she was


----------

